# Termites an issue?



## buck futta (Apr 14, 2010)

Well just started splitting some of the hickory I got (thanks for the help identifying it).  And it appears they are full of termites.  First split and right there was the queen.  Smoke it still or bag it up and toss it?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 14, 2010)

I would get it the hell away from my house!


----------



## rickw (Apr 14, 2010)

Damn right, ya don't want that mess.


----------



## buck futta (Apr 14, 2010)

Sure did!  But still smoke-able?


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2010)

Toss it far far away.


----------



## fishwrestler (Apr 14, 2010)

Use it and you can pick the termite grubs out as they come out of the log and with a little smoke and heat I bet they taste great and a good source of protein.

Robert


----------



## buck futta (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the advice.  Guess I won't be smoking it.  I'll just go toss it in a dumpster somewhere.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 14, 2010)

like yer ex-wife's or an old crappy boss.........


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

I would use it...I really dont think its going to hurt you.  I dont know that for sure, and im no doctor or a lawyer.  But i dont see why it would.  Just dont keep the wood in your house, garage, or stacked right next to either.  In fact, i used some cherry with some larvae in it from im guessing was termites.  Im still kicking.  Theres bound to be some bugs in most wood thats been down for any amount of time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 14, 2010)

I would use it, but I would use it far away from my house, but then we live in a *LOG HOUSE* ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Those little guys would like my house as much as I like Bacon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 14, 2010)

*Use a WEED BURNER on it!!!

You could CHAR each piece with a weed burner and set them aside OUT IN THE SUN, like in the street, they will DIE immediately when crawling out of the log. 

I AGREE get them away from your house, but termites are just about EVERYWHERE already.

Chances are you already have them under your house, they just don't consider all houses as a food source, but they are there anyway.*


----------



## hdsmoke (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree.  I live in the middle of the woods.  I have termites naturally everywhere. Never had any problems with my house.


----------

